

Minecraft for Oculus Rift cancelled in wake of Facebook deal - bane
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/26/minecraft-for-oculus-rift-cancelled-in-wake-of-facebook-deal

======
henry120
Also interesting to note the outrage of Kickstarter early backers. In a way
Oculus is somewhat selling-out. Interesting to see if there's an impact to
pissing off early supporters.

